# AlpinerX Problems



## Specific_Pacific (Mar 11, 2018)

I've been wearing mine to work for the last month to track steps, movement, etc... two screws on the back of the case backed out and it suffered major water damage in the shower. Long story short, it took an act of God to get Alpina to service it. The seller didnt stamp the warranty card so Alpina wouldn't honor the warranty. After 2 weeks of CC'd emails between Alpina and FC they honored a 1 time warranty. I lost my receipt so they made a huge issue about it. 

They had the watch in to the west coast service center for repair for a month. I got it back and the buttons didn't work. Sent it back and they've had it for 2 months. 

Alpina had given me nothing but a headache with the AlpinerX. Buyers beware.


----------



## azimuth_pl (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your troubles but short story is that you can't expect any dealer of whatever product to honor a warranty without receipt. And make sure a seller stamps the paperwork.
And if they don't then they should deal with the warranty claim on your behalf.
I'm surprised Alpina was kind enough to consider a warranty repair at all.
I have this watch from Kickstarter and wear it everyday. It had some issues but the factory in Switzerland repaired it without issues and shipped fast with DHL at their expense both ways. It's a newly developed device launched a bit too quickly and we might expect teething issues. Hence the Kickstarter edition was half-price to use us a guinea pigs for beta testing.
Your service center although authorised is definitely not run by Alpina so it's rather their issue with not training the US service center properly. I unscrewed the screws on my watch and it was a difficult task as they were likely secured with Loctite. It's likely that your seller swapped the battery and didn't tighten the screws properly.
So...if you have purchased the watch from a reseller or eBay then blaming Alpina is not the right thing to do.


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

I have purchased two preowned AlpinerX watches. The first one was working great, I was told, before shipment and it arrived with a dead battery. I had the battery replaced and the digital display would randomly freeze up and then automatically reset the watch. This began to happen repeatedly so I realized that this was obviously a defective unit. Based on this experience, I figured that I should make sure to buy with a valid warranty. I found another AlpinerX listed saying that it was refurbished by the manufacturer and came with a 2 year warranty. Before I even removed it from the packaging, the watch did not work properly. Pressing a pusher to change the view completely locks up the display and prevents it from working until it resets. At this point, given the same problem on two watches, repair estimates of 4-6 weeks and so many stories online comparable to the one described in this post, I'm not sure I want to move forward with an AlpinerX, despite how much I like the look and functionality of the watch.


----------



## Proflig8tor (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reports.


----------



## domtomkom (Jul 14, 2018)

I have bought 3 new Alpina Startimerx Balance watches. Directly from factory at Switzerland. I have used one for 16 days, after that it started heating up to 44 degrees C and battery started losing charge. I sent to Alpina for repairs (to Switzerland) they have “repaired it” and sent it back - watch instantly demonstrated same issues. Had to return it for the refund. I gave second watch away as a present. My friend also reported that they have issues with the watch and returned for warranty repair service. The experience with the customer service is terrible, they answer emails once a week and do not pick up phone. I suggest everyone to stay away from those watches


----------

